# Butter your bird?



## GA Home Cook (Nov 14, 2016)

Any of you guys ever use compound butter on or under the skin of your turkey?  If yes, what did you use and how did it turn out?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 14, 2016)

Compound butter under the skin will flavor the meat.  Compound butter on the skin will flavor only the skin.

I don't usually do this for turkey.  I've used it on chickens under the skin.  It provides a little extra flavor.  Your choice of seasonings.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 14, 2016)

I've done both, various combo of seasonings.  Also have done a duxelles-type of under the skin with cornish hens.  All were good.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 14, 2016)

I always use compound butter under and on top of skin. 

Butter
My all purpose seasoning blend (If you want the recipe PM me)
Fresh finely chopped rosemary, thyme, and sage


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't do that for turkey. I've put a spice and herb mixture under the skin of chicken and it flavors the meat nicely. I don't use butter because as the chicken roasts, the fat under the skin renders and serves the same purpose. Turkey is so dense, the seasoning wouldn't penetrate very far, but it will give a little extra flavor.

Instead, I serve the turkey with highly seasoned gravy and stuffing and season the meat separately when I use the leftovers later. This gives me more flexibility - I can use it for open-faced turkey sandwiches, for Mexican-style turkey posole, for turkey a la king etc.


----------



## letscook (Nov 15, 2016)

I always use compound butter in and out of the bird and lots of it. The bird is always  tender and very juicy. The drippings from it are great and make the best gravy. 
I use, sage, rosemary, thyme, salt & pepper. 
I purchase some turkey parts - wings, drumsticks early and simmer them up to make a broth ahead of time  ( as I like a lot of gravy and some for the freezer) then add dripping to make gravy. It turns out so good.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 15, 2016)

letscook said:


> I always use compound butter in and out of the bird and lots of it. The bird is always  tender and very juicy. The drippings from it are great and make the best gravy.
> I use, sage, rosemary, thyme, salt & pepper.
> I purchase some turkey parts - wings, drumsticks early and simmer them up to make a broth ahead of time  ( as I like a lot of gravy and some for the freezer) then add dripping to make gravy. It turns out so good.



I do the same thing. I usually roast a couple wings the weekend before. I also make Turkey soup and add some of the gravy to it.


----------

